# How to find IP adress offline?



## chibicitiberiu

How can I find out what a computer's IP address is, but the computer is *not connected to the internet*?

I have seen websites that do, but the computer is not connected to the internet as i said.


----------



## tremmor

ipconfig/all 
look at the ip address.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Yep it works. Thanks.


----------



## Trizoy

Local IP... If thats worth anything..


----------



## apj101

that is of course an internal IP, since the machine wont have an external IP (since it is not connected to the internet)


----------



## DizzlyDood

chibicitiberiu said:


> How can I find out what a computer's IP address is, but the computer is *not connected to the internet*?
> 
> I have seen websites that do, but the computer is not connected to the internet as i said.



Why do you need to know your IP?  The reason I ask is if it's for software or even most things the IP you get offline isn't going to work.  There's multiple scenario's that will also effect this, ex. if your hooked up to a router and etc.

But if you just want to know your IP then ipconfig /all in command prompt will do the trick.


----------

